# VNC Terminal



## Aeuzent

I have a really crappy old HP that I want to turn into a VNC terminal. It will be hooking up with an XP machine so if possible I'd like something to work with remote desktop. I need a VNC OS or whatever you install on such machines. I'd appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## loqii

:grin: :grin: :grin: It's not an OS. It's just a running process. www.realvnc.com for more details.  :grin:


----------



## Aeuzent

I know it's not an OS on it's own. But I'm looking for something that sort of is. So the entire machine is nothing but a VNC viewer. This is a really crappy machine, it's not really capible of doing two things at once.


----------



## Squashman

You could run DOS and a DOS VNC viewer.
http://www.complang.tuwien.ac.at/nino/dosvnc.html


----------



## greychair

*VNC is not the way to*

If your really dead set on going the VNC route then I'd recommend using TightVNC or something of that nature, but I'd advise that you look more towards remote access solutions that don't have firewall issues. Personally, I've been using LogMeIn.com's beta of Rescue but you could use the free/Pro version for your remote access needs. I'm not trying to shameless plug but they really do make the best remote access stuff out there right now. I say that for a couple of reasons:

Rescue-

Encryption Using 128/256 bit SSL encryption, in Conjuction with Windows Authentication. Also supports RSA
Extremely Fast
Performance Monitoring Utilities (Gives you a good snapshot of system health. Running processes, drivers etc.
Event Alerts
Encrypted File Transfer
Easy to Deploy to 5 people, or 500

LogMeIn-

Same Security Standards as Rescue
Remote To Local Printing
File Sharing
Remote Invite


----------



## alesh

You could also you a boot only CD, like Knoppix, WinPE, etc...

A.


----------



## greychair

Yep. Knoppix is a GREAT thing to have. Throw the CD in the tray and you have bootable Linux. I'ved used that multiple times when the operating system is corrupted and I've need to pull files off of the hard drive.


----------



## Squashman

alesh said:


> You could also you a boot only CD, like Knoppix, WinPE, etc...
> 
> A.


I believe you mean BartPE as most people do not have access to WinPE.


----------



## itFreak_MCK

Question.. what are winPE and BartPE... i'm not too familiar with them.


----------



## brylee

This remote access software can be considered as an option to PCAnyWhere or LogMeIn. It has all the features including 128-bit RC4/SSL encryption to ensure security. It costs you only $9.95/month.


----------

